# Stock Air Box Alterations



## glasgai (Mar 7, 2007)

I was told by a few people that by installing any intake even the nismo cold air, that it would take away stock horses, but increase my gas mileage... I was also told by many people that if you want your car to make the same noise from an intake, without dropping the hp you can drill holes in the stock air box under the filter.... Now i've been very hesitant to do that to my brand new car but last night I was coming home from work and I rolled up next to the same model as mine, a 07 Max SE, that was sounding like a G35 coupe.... you all know the humming that car makes when it takes off....... I asked him what kind of intake he had under the hood, he said he just drilled quarter-sized holes under his filter..... If I proceed with drilling theses holes in my air box will that affect my mass air flow sensor...

main question.... WILL DRILLING HOLES IN MY STOCK AIR BOX VOID MY MANUF. WARRAN.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

It depends on how much of a ball buster your dealer's service manager is


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Let me be honest with you. I'm a Nissan tech and any chance we get to avoid getting paid by warranty, we'll take it. If a tech, like myself, see's all those holes and you come in with a SES light on and it has anything to do with that area or O2 sensors, guess what? You'll be paying up. Not to sound like a jerk but it's true! We hate the Nissan warranties cause they don't pay jack!!!


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

metro273 said:


> Let me be honest with you. I'm a Nissan tech and any chance we get to avoid getting paid by warranty, we'll take it. If a tech, like myself, see's all those holes and you come in with a SES light on and it has anything to do with that area or O2 sensors, guess what? You'll be paying up. Not to sound like a jerk but it's true! We hate the Nissan warranties cause they don't pay jack!!!


how much does nissan pay for an O2 ? 15 minute worth of labor ? at infiniti we used to get 2 hours of labor to replace a rear subframe that usually takes about 4 hours plus...

holes in ur airbox.. ... .. why would you ? intakes aren't really that expensive and you only lose one or two horses...


----------



## momar (Jun 6, 2007)

The only thing drilling holes in your air box is going to get you is more fine dirt into your engine . 

This will be worse with a K&N filter .Even worse with a cone filter on the end of a lame chrome pipe that draws in all your hot under hood air. 

Not to mention trips to the dealer to reset the CIL light and have the air flow meter cleaned / replaced 

Do you really think some guy bending up intake pipes in China knows more than the engineers at Nissan ?

there I said it .........first post........ LOL


----------



## critikalMax (Jun 9, 2007)

momar said:


> The only thing drilling holes in your air box is going to get you is more fine dirt into your engine .
> 
> This will be worse with a K&N filter .Even worse with a cone filter on the end of a lame chrome pipe that draws in all your hot under hood air.
> 
> ...


Ok ... Let's clean some "O" here. Nissan knows so much that they advertise 'factory trained technicians' who can't do an alignment right, replace a suspension, or diagnose damn near any problem. And the few technicians who do know how to fix a car are overshadowed by idiots and crappy service managers. It's a money game and like the tech said above, warranty work pays jack so when you take the car in, and you have a warranty, make sure you bring your industrial size jar of vaseline. Now as far as the chinaman, he knows considerably more than you think. Those intake pipes are selling like hotcakes.


----------



## 07MAXIMUM (Jul 8, 2007)

How does using the K & N filter work with the 07 Maxima? I have had good luck with them in the past.


----------

